# Von JavaScript "Spaghetticode" zu Backbone.js



## FabianLurz (30. Jul 2014)

Hi Leute,
wie schon im Titel erwähnt, ist es jetzt soweit, dass ich meinen Spaghetticode aufräumen muss und diesen zu Backbone.js migrieren möchte. Dabei geht es um ca. 10k Zeilen Code in JavaScript.

Meine Frage ist - hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
Was war das schwierigste?
Wie lange hat es ca. gebraucht bei euch bei wie vielen Zeilen Code ?

Freue mich über jede Antwort 

Viele Grüße
Fabian


----------

